# General > Pets Corner >  staffie puppy's

## tracie7

Staffie pups 6boys +1girl 2pure white 2 red and white 3 mainly white with a bit of brindle both parents can be seen. Boys £160 girl£200 £50 deposit will secure will be ready to go 29 july .Lybster area pm for more information

----------


## tracie7

Sold the girl & 1pure white boy

----------


## RUNT

Just what the world needs, more Staffy pups.......millions in dog homes need new owners

----------


## tracie7

Not up here if u want greyhound's or Lurcher's yes but no staffies. So if u haven't got anything nice 2 say. ---- off

----------


## parkie

Well said Tracie 7

----------


## Westward

Agreed..Tracie you are quite right in your retort..short & sweet  :Smile:

----------


## vectus

looked into re-homing a rescue dog as have always done so in the past, could only find greyhounds, which are lovely dogs, but wanted something else.
One of the pups is mine, and I intend to train it to keep all unwanted visitors out my garden, It might do a better job than the wardens/police etc. :Smile:

----------


## RUNT

The should all be put down, horrible dogs. They attract a certain type of owner, as proved.

----------


## Westward

> The should all be put down, horrible dogs. They attract a certain type of owner, as proved.


Nice dogs, inexperienced / incapable owners..many owners could be educated in the shape of how to handle such a dog AND the breeder may choose to vet any potential new owner.

----------


## tracie7

Runt don't u dare judge me u don't know me. I have found 4 great home's for the puppy's.

----------


## samhutchinson1979

You know some people are so narrow minded its not the breeding. Its the owners dogs/puppy's are like children you treat them badly and teach them to do bad things that's what they will do but give them love care and attention then they will never do you no harm or wrong we had one for ten years with 3 kids and I trust him more than I would some humans. Does not matter what breed of dog you teach to fight they will to protect themselves and to make their owners happy  any dog just wants to make their human happy so you can't judge a breed because of a few bad ones theirs plenty of rapist and murders out their does not mean you or I Are the same  but9 times out of10 them rapist and murders are the way they are because of way they been brought up ........so no they should not be put down and you need to stop being so narrow minded runt

----------


## pig whisperer

All dogs are capable of aggression do not judge a dog by its breed, its the owners, Ive had German Shepherds, Collies, a Whippet, a Mix [not 1 of the designer mixes] & terriers non have been thugs but nice family dogs I have met several staffies who are sloppy lovable dogs .Runt  you sound like some one who doesn't like dogs, which is obviously your choice

----------


## RUNT

Lol, I love dogs and don't dispute your (sometimes random) comments.

All I said was that they attract a *certain* type of owner, and they do, fact.

That provoked a response because of your own apparent social insecurities. I'm glad that your dogs found new homes, I really am but my point still stands. Thousands of Staffies are languishing in rescue homes around the country. More we do not need because of their handlers hunger for financial gain.

----------


## cramock

> Thousands of Staffies are languishing in rescue homes around the country. More we do not need because of their handlers hunger for financial gain.


and thousands of other breeds too, i was in balmore several times looking for staffies and the guy told me they have never had lots of staffies and the few they have were taken in days, some people just argue for the sake of it any breed is aggressive and all breeds are dumped in dog shelters if your gonna rant about a breed rant about them all to all breeders not just staffy breeders

----------


## vectus

> Lol, I love dogs and don't dispute your (sometimes random) comments.
> 
> All I said was that they attract a *certain* type of owner, and they do, fact.
> 
> That provoked a response because of your own apparent social insecurities. I'm glad that your dogs found new homes, I really am but my point still stands. Thousands of Staffies are languishing in rescue homes around the country. More we do not need because of their handlers hunger for financial gain.



Please define *certain type of owner*

----------


## blacksheep

> The should all be put down, horrible dogs. They attract a certain type of owner, as proved.




Yeah really horrible dogs... My Staffie is best friends with the kitten and lambs and is the most loveable dog ever. 

My Staffie is a rescue Staffie and there are hundreds needing homes - but a lot do have problems caused by their owners... it's not the dogs fault.

Hope all your pups find good homes tracie7

----------


## mop top

http://www.scottishspca.org/rehoming...e_bull_terrier

72 staffys looking for homes and many of the crossbreeds listed also look as if they have staffy in them 2 of them are currently in the local rehoming centre at Balmore

----------


## samhutchinson1979

Why can't someone just advertise without getting a load of hassle no one making you buy them so just leave it theirs no need for a big debate just because someone selling their puppy's goodness sake get over it

----------


## summer

Because they are advertising on a public forum where people feel able to share opinions and have debates.

----------


## katarina

Excuse me...Ask the K9 people how many staffies they try to home in a year!

----------


## gunner

My son has a staffy and she is a soft lump,all the staffys I see are lovely soft dogs,my little yorkies bully her and she always protects them,putting herself between my dogs and barking agressive dogs,lovely kind dogs,bread to protect children.just the ignorant owners

----------


## katarina

Staffies can be lovely dogs if brought up properly.  But for some reason, perhaps due to over breeding, a lot end up in K4K9 kennels and have to be re-homed.  It's not just here but all over the country. Staffies and lurchers are the two most abandoned breeds. That's why some people are getting annoyed at more being bred. Also they are primarily fighting dogs, so be very careful that you have found good homes for them, not people involved in that sordid business.

----------


## Theerah0166

> Not up here if u want greyhound's or Lurcher's yes but no staffies. So if u haven't got anything nice 2 say. ---- off


Can only ask if you had your eyes blindfolded when you were allegedly 'looking?  It would appear that you must have been 'looking' with your eyes shut.  By buying a Staffie pup, you have condemned one of those in kennels to die for want of a home, and there ARE hundreds.

----------


## tracie7

Theerah166. I'm get really ------ off with people like u having nothing better 2 do with ur day but have a go at me.
GET OVER IT I HAVE GOT STAFFIE PUPS FOR SALE.

----------


## ter21wat

Hi Tracie7....could I just ask out of interest why you bred the puppies, was it for profit, an accident or for some other reason?

----------


## tracie7

ter21wat. I just wanted her 2 have 1 litter before I have her done.

----------


## Liz

> ter21wat. I just wanted her 2 have 1 litter before I have her done.


Well done for getting her spayed but it is a myth that they need to have a litter first.  :Frown:

----------

